# Help! I'm pregnant and am afraid my riding life is over



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

Ok.... so I have had it incredibly easy over the last few years in the sense that I could ride and train whenever I wanted because I didn't have kids. My husband and I are expecting our first child in November and I'm a bit freaked out (I know.....riding should really be no big deal when it comes to having a baby.....maybe my priorities are messed). Just a few quick questions....
1. How much did you guys (er women) ride while you were pregnant
2. How did it affect your performance (I do race and like to do centuries)
3. How long before you got back on the bike after delivery

I know everybody's experience is different and these are things that I will obviously also be discussing with my doctor as well, I'm just curious what y'all's experience has been and maybe I'm needing a little moral support as well!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

I've never been pregnant, but I do know some physiology:
-Staying active when pregnant is extremely important. There are women who have run marathons the week before giving birth. While I wouldn't recommend trying to do something that's beyond your current fitness level, you should maintain your current activity level as best you can (assuming you have a "normal" pregnancy). 
Caveat: 99% of doctors don't know jack about exercise physiology. They deal with a large number of inactive patients for whom exercise is something that "other" people do. They will likely tell you to avoid certain intensities/types of exercise based on the 5 minutes of exercise physiology that they learned in med school. My advice: head to the nearest University Library and search peer-reviewed journals for current research. Take it to your doc after you read it. 
-Performance? Well, the strongest rider in my area is a mother of three, so I think that if you follow the advice above, you'll be alright.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I also have never been pregnant, but MJCBH I would advise you to search "Catzilla" for her posts in the lounge, and also read her blog. Maybe even send her a PM, I hear she's really nice.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

And she likes bacon.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Riding while pregnant shouldn't be a problem. You might have to sit out the first trimester but they'll probably let you ride in the 2nd and 3rd trimesters . Talk to your doc about it. 

And congratulations.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Congrats on the news.

The really good news is that your husband's mileage is going to go way up NEXT summer.

Nothing like a long ride to get away from the stress and noise of a baby.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

FWIW, there's a theory that women perceive less pain and often become better riders after giving birth...

The problem is typically the time commitment to your new "hobby."


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Creakyknees said:


> I also have never been pregnant, but MJCBH I would advise you to search "Catzilla" for her posts in the lounge, and also read her blog. Maybe even send her a PM, I hear she's really nice.


where'd you hear that?


lol


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

i wife didn't ride much the first trimester, but after that she rode until the day before my son was born. 

you'll be off the bike for several weeks, but ease yourself back in. once you can get back on the bike and raise your intensity, you'll probably need to train smarter to take advantage of your lack of time. if riding and racing is a priority in your life, it's probably going to remain pretty high up there. you can ride and race with sacrificing being a good parent.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Congrats! 

Talk to your doc about riding. When is your first ultrasound? US's _can_ detect issues (if there are any) that would be prohibitive to certain activities. 

But remember, you're not ill, you're pregnant. Assuming there are no issues, ride!


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

MJCBH said:


> Ok.... so I have had it incredibly easy over the last few years in the sense that I could ride and train whenever I wanted because I didn't have kids. My husband and I are expecting our first child in November and I'm a bit freaked out (I know.....riding should really be no big deal when it comes to having a baby.....maybe my priorities are messed). Just a few quick questions....
> 1. How much did you guys (er women) ride while you were pregnant
> 2. How did it affect your performance (I do race and like to do centuries)
> 3. How long before you got back on the bike after delivery
> ...



You know, women have been having babies for tens of thousands of years. And, think they were pregnant for the nine months prior to having a baby. During that time pregnant women probably had to outrun wolves, bears, and saber toothed tigers. I don' t think there were many doctors around telling them not to exercise -- it was part of life. 

Fast forward to the present time. Most doctors prescribe pills because the patients don't want to make the lifestyle changes required to solve the underlying issue. (Some study a while back said that >50%% of people wouldn't make the necessary lifestyle changes if confronted with a life threatening condition). 

I think your condition would make it uncomfortable to ride for a while, but I think certainly not to the point of harming your unborn kid. Maybe go to a doctor that specializes in sports medicine. I think the biggest problem would be the inherent cycling dangers: cars and crashes. Now that could do a number on you and your kid. Maybe some serious sessions on the indoor trainer? (I know it sucks, but at least it's safer than the open road).

You life is not over. it just seems that way. Four weeks ago I broke my fibula skiing here in Colorado. Ski season is over at Ski Day 25. Bike season is mostly shot (the long, epic, multi day rides) and over because I won't get out of my removable cast until late April -- not enough time to train and get the leg back in shape/ To me, it seems like both the ski season and cycling season are over for this year. But then again, there is the late Spring and late summer rides to think about. So, I am taking this as a "rest" period to reflect on my cycling and let my body recuperate for what will be a glorious (late) summer on the bike.

Got get a ruling on your delicate condition from a professional - they are out there, you just need to find them. The talk it over with your OB and discuss the pros and cons with them. I think you'll become way uncomfortable before doing any harm to your kid -- thousands of years and countless generations of women having babies are on your side. But then again, there is more knowledge out there than ever to weigh the pros and cons -- you just need a tour guide (the sports doctor) to help you navigate the information.

Congratulations!

Good luck!


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

SKJ was (is?) one of the best cyclists in MN. She had a baby last september, so read her blog and watch her comeback and see whats possible.


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

Ardor said:


> Too funny! My wife had our little one ON the bike. Luckily, I was drafting her and caught our little angel or she wouldn't have even known she was pregnant in the first place.



Maybe the original poster should get a Burley trailker to pull behind her just in case?


----------

